

DeSandro.com: Close with canvas - jheriko
http://desandro.com/articles/close-with-canvas/

======
ique
I didn't know you could access the data that easily. It certainly opens up for
some creative imagery, as the article clearly shows.

I wish he would have made the source available for what generated those image
though! Would make it easier to get right into it and start playing.

